# Thunder Dog



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just started this book. It is by the blind gentleman whose yellow lab led him out of the World Trade Center. It is quite a page turner so far. I will review when I finish it. Anyone else read it?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have not read it, but it sounds like it would be a good read, yes please let us know.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I really liked this book. Besides the dog aspect, it was inspirational and has a lot of information about blindness. I think I will buy it.


----------

